# What happens when my birds eat corn?



## xoxsarahxox

Mess ensues I think its safe to say corn is their favourite vegetable!









Seriously?! How does she get it in her eye?!
























What happens when I give them millet earlier and then corn, she gets millet hulls stuck all over her beak as well as corn
























































 Messy messy birds!


----------



## soul1searcher

awww they are so adorable !!!


----------



## morla

Little Birdy Eating up a storm!


----------



## geenz

Hahah my girls love their corn too! Spike prefers brocolli though  Super cute as always Cupid and Aero


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Thanks everyone Mine seem to have the same tastes in veggies which is good....the cauliflower seems to be a no go for now lol


----------



## lperry82

Aww love the messy beaks  mine love corn too


----------



## AMSD

They are seriously the cutest!!!

Those photos are absolutely gorgeous 

Cupid reminds me so much of Dexter, only cinnamon  the same cheeky face


----------



## muiiKii

wahhaha a mess... and their peak... need a clean up afterwards


----------



## Buggy

I think all tiels love corn but Aero is the best corn eater.So cute....


----------

